# Pigeon Hunting!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Head shot with marble and he fell on right on my pile of trash and
i got the 2nd one in the neck with daisy 3/8 steel and he staggerd backwards had to go around back to confirm.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting man. Thanks for sharing. I don't get much chance to hunt but sure wish I did. I live out my hunting dreams through you guys.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Njones said:


> Good shooting man. Thanks for sharing. I don't get much chance to hunt but sure wish I did. I live out my hunting dreams through you guys.


Wish i could hunt down south looks like you got a ton of stuff to hunt!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

SlingshotBill said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting man. Thanks for sharing. I don't get much chance to hunt but sure wish I did. I live out my hunting dreams through you guys.
> ...


there is lots of squirrels and even a decent amount of rabbits. I moved closer to the city now but where I used to live was very good hunting and plenty of land to hunt. I miss it a lot.

Njones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

